
Create AI Models from an Excel Spreadsheet - yantra_ml
https://getyantra.com
======
yantra_ml
Hey guys, I'm new to HN, and I would love your feedback. I'm an ML engineer
from Toronto, and lots of my non-technical friends wanted me to create ML
models for them. After coding every time, I decided to create automated ML to
save time. This will allow non-technical people to create an ML model and use
it really fast. I made some massive change from my first version. Advanced
users can now specify hyperparameters to fine-tune their models to get better
accuracy.

~~~
sctb
You're more than welcome to post here as a “Show HN”, but first it has to be
available to the community to try out. Can you post again when that's
possible?

~~~
yantra_ml
Hey sctb, yes it's avaliable for the community to try it out! We are in
private beta. If you go to the webpage and email me I can add you on our beta
list.

~~~
sctb
It needs to be directly available without an email signup.

